# New Lizardmen Models



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Was just checking out Gamesworkshop, and found out there are two new models coming out!










Oxyotl finally gets a dedicated model, why it took so long, I don't know, seeing as all that was needed was remoldeling a Chameleon Skink. While that is fine, seeing as we already have his stats in the book. The following new models, I don't know what you'd use.










Furthermore, skinks are skirmishers, so do these do the same? Furthermore, can they be used with Chameleons?  Either way, it is exciting that Lizardmen get some new models. Although Oxyotl is not in the Lord/General section, so I assume he does not count as one, and is just a "named" and improved Chameleon skinks.


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

Not all skinks are skirmishers. Only the blowpipe armed ones skirmish. Javelin skinks rank up, even when not accompanied by a Kroxigor. They get full command, which haven't been modeled for awhile.


----------



## ZooKeeper (Aug 10, 2010)

The skink command doesn't look like the current skink troops. They are reminiscent of the older ones when they had short bows. I wonder if this means skinks will soon be getting a new look?
Oxyotl looks pretty cool, but the skink command looks fat IMO.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Durzod said:


> Not all skinks are skirmishers. Only the blowpipe armed ones skirmish. Javelin skinks rank up, even when not accompanied by a Kroxigor. They get full command, which haven't been modeled for awhile.


Javelin Skinks can also be skirmishers, though it's not a very good idea.


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

Those are 5th edition models. They have five fingers. The current models have only four fingers. In my opinion, the release of skink command is a waste because I can/have kit bashed a skink standard bearer and musician already using the current models. I also created my own Oxyotl that looks more like the picture in the army book.


----------



## Jormi_Boced (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, these are old models. Lame!


----------

